# Do subwoofers wear out?



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

Years ago when I 1st got into car audio, there was a shop in a nearby town. The owner was kinda shady and I ignored most of his advice becuz it always involved buying something from him. But I do remember that he said that subwoofers were like car tires, and that they wear out eventually.

I've been thinking about this lately becuz I've had the same setup for a long time (about 12yrs) and it just doesn't seem to hit quite as hard as it used to. Maybe it just needs some tweaking, but on the other hand, it makes sense that moving parts like surrounds and spiders would wear as they flex in and out. That in turn would allow more play in the cone and that could reduce the tightness/impact of the bass.

Thoughts?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I have an older 15" in my car, it's seen its fair share of abuse ( 5 years).... and it doesn't seem to have the same response as it once did.... it still works- but I'm sensing a change in its transient response. Maybe it's my mind playing tricks on me....
Just my observation.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Suspension does loosen up with play time. 

But odds are you're just going deaf.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Of course subwoofers wear out, everything wears out given enough time. Whether or not they wear out at a rate that makes a difference is another question. All of the soft parts will loosen up, the surround will start to deteriorate, and tinsel leads and voice coils can be damaged. If your subs are 12 years old, I'm sure they don't measure, or sound the same as when they were new, but that doesn't mean that they measure, or sound worse (necessarily). Twelve years is a good run, you could probably use some new subwoofers, but if they are still working well, keep using them. You could have the subs measured to see what the current T/S parameters are, maybe they've changed enough to justify a different enclosure to optimize them.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

firebirdude said:


> Suspension does loosen up with play time.
> 
> But odds are you're just going deaf.


Nope, I have very good hearing.... it's something I cherish


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Suspension loosening up would make the subwoofer more power efficient. It's not going to be the cause of a decrease in output. Transient response? Maybe. But there's a ton of other variables to consider too. Maybe the garbage in your vehicle has changed, maybe the sub box has developed a tiny tiny leak, maybe you're just going deaf.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

firebirdude said:


> Suspension loosening up would make the subwoofer more power efficient. It's not going to be the cause of a decrease in output. Transient response? Maybe. But there's a ton of other variables to consider too. Maybe the garbage in your vehicle has changed, maybe the sub box has developed a tiny tiny leak, maybe you're just going deaf.


???????? Wow, throwing stones. And who are you...?


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

hot9dog said:


> ???????? Wow, throwing stones. And who are you...?


I'm just screwing around man. Take it easy. This is the internet..... 

I've never seen someone defend their ability to hear so vehemently.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

And I've never seen somebody back peddle from a statement and throw it under the guise of a joke as well as you.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

lol not sure what I'm backpedaling on. I stand behind my statements on the topic. 

As for calling you deaf, I was calling you both deaf in jest. This isn't even your thread.

Take a note from your subwoofer's suspension and loosen up man.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh, ok


----------



## tdgesq (Apr 16, 2006)

Check the surrounds very carefully. I've had to replace surrounds more than once on drivers that were otherwise perfectly fine. A break in the surround just kills bass response. It happens most often on the foam variety.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

Don't understand the stance some of you people take on a suggestion. If the performance of the sub after several years bothers you that much, change the damn sub and move on. 

This place seems to have a lot scientists trying to figure out the theory of relativity when it comes to car audio. 

Btw OP, the word is "because", not "becuz"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

firebirdude said:


> Suspension loosening up would make the subwoofer more power efficient. It's not going to be the cause of a decrease in output. Transient response? Maybe. But there's a ton of other variables to consider too. Maybe the garbage in your vehicle has changed, maybe the sub box has developed a tiny tiny leak, maybe you're just going deaf.


Softer suspension actually does decrease effeciency.. so now you look like an idiot while being an *******. Double whammy

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

jb4674 said:


> Don't understand the stance some of you people take on a suggestion. If the performance of the sub after several years bothers you that much, change the damn sub and move on.
> 
> This place seems to have a lot scientists trying to figure out the theory of relativity when it comes to car audio.
> 
> ...


That's one of the reasons this site has taken a nose dive... Too many people taking the theory and science out of it and just wishing for the best.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

12 years is a good run for any speaker that gets normal use. Plenty of good subs on the market that won't break the bank. Might be worth cruising the classifieds to see what kind of deal you can get on a barely used unit. Tons of people on here change gear more than most change drawers.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Everything wears out at some point..Cant expect something to last and or perform to its potential peak forever..especially todays garbage..made to last so many hours/days


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree.... over time things wear a bit, but if you're not driving it hard it won't matter as much. Maybe a slight retune could help, but I'm talking from a perspective as an older guy that doesn't listen as loudly anymore. If anything, replace the drivers with the same if available, or this is a chance to try something new.


----------

